# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون ضمان الجودة في المؤسسات التعليمية

## امل

يوجد مرفقا بهذه المشاركة يتضمن ملفا مضغوطا عن  اللائحة 

التنفيذية لقانون ضمان الجودة في مصر.

----------


## المستشارمدحت

الله يجزيك خيرشـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*بارك الله لك فى علمك*

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

بارك الله لكى وفيكى

----------


## Howba

الله يجزيك خيرشـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك

----------


## وليد جمال سعد

شكرررررررررررررااااااااااااااااا

----------


## morad

جزاك الله خيراً

----------

